# Essie Nail Polish Swatches



## fictionwriter04 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So I decided to start swatching my polishes and I began with Essie. I only have 20 of these so they fit on the nail wheel perfectly.  





*1.* Mint Candy Apple *2.* Chinchilly *3.* Island Hopping *4.* Huckle Buckle *5.* Splash of Grenadine *6.* Curve Ball *7.* Neo Whimsical *8.* Castaway *9.* Lovie Dovie *10.* Funny Face *11.* Fearless *12. *Califiornia Coral *13.* Van Dâ€™Go *14.* Shop Till I Drop *15.* Pink Glove Service *16.* East Hampton Cottage (new) *17.* East Hampton Cottage (old) *18.* Virgin Orchid *19.* Jackie Oh My *20.* Rock Candy


----------



## moriesnailart (Mar 8, 2011)

I love your Essie collection, can't wait to see more swatches of your other nail polishes.


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Mar 8, 2011)

thank-you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I should have my OPI swatches up in the nest week or so once I finish them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katana (Mar 16, 2011)

So many fabulous pretty shades! Thank you for sharing your awesome swatches! Great collection.


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Mar 17, 2011)

thank-you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 17, 2011)

So funny, even after all this time, Mint Candy Apple still jumps out at me in pictures. Lovely collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Diava (Mar 18, 2011)

lovely swatches, really like the nail wheel, I have the boring plastic cream ones, this one looks a lot nicer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Mar 18, 2011)

thank-you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love MCA!


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Mar 18, 2011)

thank-you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the clear nail wheels are nice because they show how opaque the polishes are


----------



## llehsal (Mar 18, 2011)

Love Mint Candy Apple!!!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 18, 2011)

Such pretty colors! I love the mint candy apple for spring! Thanks for posting! I featured this on the front page.


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank-you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That is truly an honour!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Mar 22, 2011)

Very helpful!  I see a few I'm interested in, I love essie polishes, but sometimes they're kind of a mystery how they're gonna turn out.  Looking forward to seeing the other brands you have!  Love polish swatches.


----------



## Sylean (Mar 27, 2011)

Mint Candy Apple is gorgeous! I love the neutrals and sheers, too (swatches 13-20)!


----------



## LadyDragonFire (Mar 27, 2011)

I totally love the colors that Essie nail polish comes in. They make me think of jelly beans.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (These ones especially lol!) I also love how their nail polishes seem to be fairly long lasting, comparable to OPI I would say.

  I'm thinking that I would like to have my toenails painted with Funny Face, Fearless or California Coral, and I would like to paint my finger nails with Shop Til You Drop or Virgin Orchid.

  I also agree that I like Mint Candy Apple too though. That would also be a fun color for my toes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Coyieworld (Mar 27, 2011)

Awesome Swatches! My fav color is Sand Tropez! Great color for the spring season!! I'll definitely be anticipating your other swatches.


----------



## Madeleine Zack (Apr 1, 2011)

Love it! Thanks! Im collecting Essie nail polish now!

So far I only have one... Nice Is Nice.. but i loves it!


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Aug 9, 2011)

new video link added  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

